# Shark bites....



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Stopped today at dunkin donuts to have some coffee and picked this up.... to much talent or stupid job? What they was thinking when did this?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's a low down dirty crying shame. Soldering is a dying art with s.b. fittings, cpvc, etc.

I sincerely hope that the hacks that install those scratch or cut the 'O' ring when they shove the sb onto the copper.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Sometimes I wonder if any "Plumber" has a torch in their tool kit.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> That's a low down dirty crying shame. Soldering is a dying art with s.b. fittings, cpvc, etc.
> 
> I sincerely hope that the hacks that install those scratch or cut the 'O' ring when they shove the sb onto the copper.


I don't get it yet if they charged by materials or what, even the shut off is a sb.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

i love my torch .. .. at my last house i lived in i did some pretty copper exposed in the bathtub and shower as a art feature that worked for the shower heads .. it looked really nice ... i cant wait to do it to the next house i buy ( currently renting) ..


----------



## blindangel83 (Mar 7, 2012)

That looks like a do it your self er somebody to cheap to hire a professions well I hope so


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> That's a low down dirty crying shame. Soldering is a dying art with s.b. fittings, cpvc, etc.
> 
> I sincerely hope that the hacks that install those scratch or cut the 'O' ring when they shove the sb onto the copper.


So I take it you don't like pro press?


----------



## Faust (Feb 20, 2010)

Talked to a few service techs from another plumbing company at the wholesaler about a month ago, they say all they use is sharkbite due to how easy it is, "Why make it harder than it needs to be?" not sure what to make of it but to each their own I guess, if they made it impossible for joe blow to buy these things maybe I'd feel a bit better about them.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Faust said:


> Talked to a few service techs from another plumbing company at the wholesaler about a month ago, they say all they use is sharkbite due to how easy it is, "Why make it harder than it needs to be?" not sure what to make of it but to each their own I guess, if they made it impossible for joe blow to buy these things maybe I'd feel a bit better about them.


Prove there's a differeance from service tech and service plumber!


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> Prove there's a differeance from service tech and service plumber!


A service tech is unlicensed plumber


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like about $40 in fittings lol..


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

I especially hate SB valves, WHY oh WHY did they go there, or the ones with the SB Valve by 3/4" Braided supply for HWTs just drive me nuts... :furious:

Seriously grinds my gears though seeing such hacks thrive while guys like myself are consistently pulling off joints in ugly spots like its an everyday thing... that it seems nobody these days would even attempt with this technology available ... ... but yknow i kinda get a rush from almost burning houses down that kids these day... will never know :no: and i learn how to make my joints count, because some spots... you can't afford a leak ... like in this old house i was in the other day ... replacing a tub-shower


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

PS where is an outside water-line on a street curb legal like that? It looks like it should be protected better, if that yellow paint is an indication of a sidewalk or else i am mistaken... but it would make sense why home owner would DIY


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Completely legal in florida......sadly


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

A solder cap and a shark bite will cost u the same thru me. Either 10 bucks for s.b. Cap or I will be charging u copper cap $2 . Acetylene fee $ 5-7 min fee and solder/ paste $3 . The shear tie saves me headache from pulling shot from vsn , cleaning it up and no pressurizing when I try to solder closed system


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I want to kick that so bad.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

You guts know Sharkbites have been known to increase cancer, right?


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

plumberkc said:


> You guts know Sharkbites have been known to increase cancer, right?


And you do know that all the valves and faucets etc contain lead ?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

arie stratus said:


> And you do know that all the valves and faucets etc contain lead ?


And you do know that lead pipe contains lead??


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> And you do know that lead pipe contains lead??


I have not seen lead pipe in quite awhile. It's only used for waste thank goodness.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

arie stratus said:


> I have not seen lead pipe in quite awhile. It's only used for waste thank goodness.


There are many here for water service...


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> There are many here for water service...


You have wood pipe as well. Lol


----------



## arie stratus (Apr 14, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> There are many here for water service...


Oh this explains a lot. I knew it. You bostonians


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

arie stratus said:


> Oh this explains a lot. I knew it. You bostonians


I'm not from Bawston..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> I'm not from Bawston..


Hey, what's wrong with Boston??? Go B'sss

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

It's a completely legal transitional fitting. Do you feel the same about compression fittings and dresser couplings because both are approved and both will leak if installed incorrectly.


----------

